# USA work visas?



## Atreyu01+ (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi All! New here, hoping someone might be able to help with a querie I have..
I live in New Zealand, looking at doing some travelling in a couple years and would love to some work in the USA, anyone know how easy it is for a lineman to travel into the US on a work visa? 
Have been looking online but just can't find answer really.

Any help brothers??


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Seems Puerto Rico would be a good entry point at this time. They can demonstrate the need.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Start here and good luck Atreyu01+
:thumbsup:
~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Atreyu01+!


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

FWIW Check the websites of Fluor, Dyncorp, KBR etc. Companies that do international work that would be willing to employ a lineman who has worked under basically British Standard.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

nz and british standards of proving dead ckts are more detailed than those in the US. so the skill levels are not a problem providing you have the documents to present to the proper officials.

welcome to the forums


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

America First!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## WrongWire (Dec 1, 2017)

chicken steve said:


> ]Start here and good luck Atreyu01+
> :thumbsup:
> ~CS~


And start a folder to store all the other links you will find after being on there for 20 minutes!


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Bird dog said:


> FWIW Check the websites of Fluor, Dyncorp, KBR etc. Companies that do international work that would be willing to employ a lineman who has worked under basically British Standard.


Those are American companies but the work for BS electricians would be overseas. Working for one of them I never herd or seen where they hired non citizens to work in the US.

To get a company to do the legal work to hire you for electrical construction in the USA when you have no experience working here with the NEC isn't going to happen.


----------



## WrongWire (Dec 1, 2017)

I went searching and found some more posts about virtually the same question that might be good to look through
http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=146902
https://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/1658488-Australian-Electrician-moving-to-the-USA
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/us.../61746-electrical-license-recognized-usa.html


----------

